# Plone

## lalore

Hello,

i made an "emerge plone", so he emerged Zope 2.7.8 and 2.8.4 (and later i emerged 2.9.1, too) and after that Plone 2.0.5-r2. I created an Instance of Zope (tested with all of the three versions i have), started it and tried to add a "Plone Site" in my instance. but, in the list (this one, which contains "Page Template, RAM Cache Manager, Session Data Manager and so on) there is no "Plone Site" entry. anybody here with a solution?

thx

lalore

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

If you type in zprod-manager add in shell as root and choose your zope instance, is Plone activated there? If it's not, checkmark it and restart zope. See if that helps. 

Sometimes Plone is very picky about the other products installed. If Plone still isn't around, please post the output of zprod-manager add here.

----------

## lalore

Ah cool, that does the trick. Now, i get an error ("TypeError: unbound method pt_getContext() must be called with ZopePageTemplate instance as first argument (got nothing instead) (Also, an error occurred while attempting to render the standard error message.)") after adding a plone site in my instance. but i think, this can perhaps be handled by playing with different versions of zope and plone...

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

For me zope 2.7.8 and Plone 2.1.2 (previously 2.0.5) is working fine.

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo, 

Although I seemed to have the same problems, I followed this guide and everything seems to be working fine.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## laurelin

Good day,

I followed the guide to install Plone and Zope. I got the same error as on top of this thread:

in the Howto there is said "In the drop-down at the top right next to the Add button, select Plone site and click Add." but I do not find a drop down and no Plone Site. But there is 'add' there with some list below:

* Catalog

*Cookie Client Id Manager

* DTML Page

* Default User Preferences Provider

* Error Logging Utility

But no Plone-site.

I checked 

```
/etc/init.d/zope-2_6_1 start
```

and it gave me some marks as what is installed and some not. There were Plones installed:

[ ] plone-1.0.6

[X] plone-2.0.5-r2

[ ] plone-2.5.1

[X] ploneerrorreporting-0.11

[X] plonetranslations-0.5

adding plone-2.5.1 as well as any other zope-addon or plone-version resulted in

```
ZPROD-MANAGER WARNING: Overwrite possiblity detected at Archetypes
```

/edit: this post says, that I have to check everything here, but with the error-message above for everything I check here, there may be the problem for me. Does someone know what to fix here?

I'm using /usr/lib/zope-2.9.6 as server, since 3.x are not plone-compatible and zope-config does not workls properly, having a lot of errors with 'file not found' or 'no writing permissions'.

i have merged:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-zope/zope-3.3.0  6,480 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-zope/plone-2.5.1  8,198 kB
```

Please, I want to use Zope. I checked the FAQ at www.plone.org, but it isn't a plone problem and zope may be not errorful too, maybe a problem with zope on my Gentoo-machine. So I am too nooby to solve it.  :Smile: 

----------

## laurelin

Additionally, unmerging all Plone and Zopes and remerging the latest (which are Zope 2.9.6 and 3.0.0 and Plone 2.5.1, as well as zope-config 0.5-r1) gave me no comfort. I did as was described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2318325.html#2318325

I can only use zope-config for 2.9.6 as for 3.0.0 there seems to be a change in certain file locations:

```
install: Aufruf von stat für /usr/lib/zope-3.3.0/skel/zope.initd nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

sed: kann /etc/init.d//zope-plone nicht lesen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

meaning in plain english:

Calling stat for /usr/lib/zope-3.3.0/skel/zope.initd not possible: no such file or directory

sed: can't read /etc/init.d//zope-plone: no such file or directory.

with zprod-manager add

I can not select the now only plone-version 2.5.1. because of the errors stated in the post of mine directly above this one. That're the packages I am able to activate:

```
                                 ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

                               │ │ [X] archetypes-1.2.5_rc5                      - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] archetypes-1.3.4                          - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] btreefolder2-1.0.1                        - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] cmf-1.3.2                                 - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] cmf-1.4.8                                 - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] cmf-1.5.1                                 - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] cmf-1.6.0                                 - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] cmf-2.0.0                                 - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] cmfactionicons-0.9                        - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] cmfformcontroller-1.0.3                   - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] cmfquickinstallertool-1.5.0               - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] epoz-0.8.4                                - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] externaleditor-0.9.1                      - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] formulator-1.8.0                          - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] generator-1.3.0.13                        - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] groupuserfolder-3.2                       - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] mimetypesregistry-1.3.3                   - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] placelesstranslationservice-fork-1.0_rc7  - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] plone-2.5.1                               - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] ploneerrorreporting-0.11                  - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] plonetranslations-0.5                     - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] portaltransforms-1.0.4                    - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] portaltransforms-1.3.3                    - │ │  

                               │ │ [ ] validation-1.3.1                          - │ │  

                               │ │ [X] zwiki-0.48                                - │ │  

                               │ └─────↓(+)────────────────────────────────────────┘ │  

                               ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
```

Naturally, I can't add a plone site under http://localhost:8080.

I'm lost...

----------

## hifi

i think plone should get new maintainers in gentoo. ....

but imho the grade of gentoos quality is going down in midair

----------

